# Texas Blonde's roach pics



## Texas Blonde (Jul 21, 2006)

I got a new digicam, and am taking pics like mad.  Right now I have 18 different species of roaches.  I cant even name them all off the top of my head.  Ill list them as I post the pics, lol.  

Here is my B fusca colony.  It hasnt been doing well, they mostly mature then die.  I was cleaning out the cage and got some great pics of them breeding.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 21, 2006)

More of my fusca:


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 21, 2006)

I picked up a pair of Hormetica subcincta at Arachncon.  They are just gorgeous.  The only climbing species I have.  Pray I get babies soon.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 21, 2006)

You got the Hormetica subcincta from David. Dang I meant to get some of those but I got sidetracked in all the excitement and forgot to. Those are really cool. 
David had roaches there that I had never heard of before. Those are really cool. Best of luck with them


----------



## OldHag (Jul 21, 2006)

I got me a male H. subcincta.  I got 5  last year and they ALL were female!!!  I notoriously get males with everything I buy as juviniles. So I was pleased.  Got them a handsome sub adult male! Then we can all do the happy baby H. subcincta dance

Ok Sky... Name them all!!! I double dog dare ya! All 18 Right here Right now! DO IT


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 22, 2006)

I named my roaches lol.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

OldHag said:
			
		

> Ok Sky... Name them all!!! I double dog dare ya! All 18 Right here Right now! DO IT



There is no possible way at this point, they are all too new.  I went through the cages earlier cleaning and feeding, and found a colony of some unknown species I swear I didnt know I owned.   

Blaberus parabolicus.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

Eublaberus prosticus.  These guys are just gorgeous, sooo much color.  I feel bad but they are the only colony I feed from.  I need to stop that as I just love them.













Nymphs.  I love how the flash shows off how red they are.













Tiny baby nymph that stuck to my hand as I was digging through the substrate.  This is the only species I keep on alot of dirt, they just seem to grow faster that way.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

More Eublaberus prosticus.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

Byrsotria fumigata.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

This is my largest Byrsotria fumigata female.  I call her Big Mama, lol.  I once put her in a empty container with a Blaberus fusca for a size comparison, and then forgot I left them together.  She killed the fusca and ate its head.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

Blaptica dubia


----------



## LPacker79 (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent pics Sky! I'm in complete agreement, those _Hormetica subcincta_ are indeed beautiful!

It was hilarious watching you try to carry your "roach booty" to your truck after ACon!


----------



## xelda (Jul 22, 2006)

Great pictures!  I love how you get them while they're on they're backs.  Looks like you're quite the roach addict.  Hehe...  Don't worry.  I totally understand.    If you're not planning on using all of those as feeders, I recommend keeping them in naturalistic or semi-naturalistic displays.  I just finished redoing my set-ups that way, and I can tell you they are a million times more enjoyable than if you were to keep them in the conventional rubbermaid egg-crate set-up.  For example, _Blaberus_ species are insanely cute when they've got enough substrate (at least an inch or more) that they can burrow in.  Unlike some burrowers that just disappear into the substrate, they'll swim around and poke their heads out to see what's going on.  When you've got like ten of them doing that, it's fun to watch.

I think you've got your _distanti_ mixed with something else.  _Distanti_ nymphs actually look like orange head nymphs (they're in the same genus) except a little darker and with the cream-colored dots going down the sides.


----------



## IguanaMama (Jul 22, 2006)

Hahaha, I stopped at David's table, but was too overwhelmed to pick.  I have more than a dozen different species and some seem to be different than yours, so I think I smell a trade in the future!  Here's to lots of Hormetica subcincta babies!!! 

BTW, I also feel bad about feeding the roaches to my Ts, but with over 100 spiders, and all the lizards to boot, what can I do?  My five year old goes nuts, however, he loves the roaches more than I do.  So we tell him they are having a play-date.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

xelda said:
			
		

> I think you've got your _distanti_ mixed with something else.  _Distanti_ nymphs actually look like orange head nymphs (they're in the same genus) except a little darker and with the cream-colored dots going down the sides.



I know what I have labled as distani arent actually that.  Im really interested to see what they will turn out to be.

The most frustrating thing is that my fusca are probably hybrids.  I have many dark colored ones, so it looks like they might be mixed with craniifer.  I am not a fan of hybridizing, and dont care to own any.


----------



## BigToach (Jul 22, 2006)

that is crazy i didnt know  fusca did it doggy style!


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice roaches.

isnt it Lucihormetica subcincta, not Hormetica subcincta? they are listed as Lucihormetica subcincta on the bcg list.

http://www.bcg-online.com/media/BCG-List.pdf


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

Kevin_Davies said:
			
		

> Nice roaches.
> 
> isnt it Lucihormetica subcincta, not Hormetica subcincta? they are listed as Lucihormetica subcincta on the bcg list.
> 
> http://www.bcg-online.com/media/BCG-List.pdf


V v Wirth said the same thing.  I think in Europe they are called Lucihormetica and in the US it is Hormetica.  Im sure that Lucihormetica is the correct way.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

*Update*

The species pictured way above that I had listed as Eublaberus distanti is actually Blaberus parabolicus.  I had switched the lids on the containers at some point after I got them.  :8o 

Did I mention Im blonde....?


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

What is left of my Blaberus craniifer colony.  Unfortunatly most of them went the way of my "fusca" but these last few look pretty good.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Jul 22, 2006)

Here are the real Eublaberus distani.  :8o


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 22, 2006)

Xelda I often see my blaberus poke their heads and antennae out of the substrate, they do appear to be checking out whats going on, it's funny. After I mist them they usually do that, and if I put food in that's when they come out of hiding to eat.


----------



## T.Raab (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi,



Texas Blonde said:


> I picked up a pair of Hormetica subcincta at Arachncon.  *They are just gorgeous*.


oh yes, they are!


----------



## arachnocat (Jan 16, 2007)

Those are beautiful pics. I really want to make a roach display (with dead roaches) to show all the different kinds. People don't realize there are that many species of roaches and that most of them are really pretty.


----------



## IguanaMama (Jan 16, 2007)

Texas Blonde said:


> This is my largest Byrsotria fumigata female.  I call her Big Mama, lol.  I once put her in a empty container with a Blaberus fusca for a size comparison, and then forgot I left them together.  She killed the fusca and ate its head.


UGH UGH UGH!!! Do they eat other roaches?  SHEEEEEET!!! I put them in a community tank to save space!!!   UGH UGH UGH!!!!  I noticed some fancy hissers missing and less hisser babies than I thought I should have.  UGH UGH UGH!!!  Plus I have some gorgeous O. orientalis with what looks like bites taken out of the sides.  They must not taste good.  UGH UGH UGH!!!  I'll have to dig them all up and take them out, I feel like a fool.  Not only that, but I have a community tank with all live bearers and I found a bunch of little red egg cases :?  I am soooooooooo confused, it is so not funny.

Nice pictures Sky, BTW!


----------



## arachnocat (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow. I didn't know roaches attacked eachother. That's interesting.


----------



## Israel2004 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well after seeing that Sky keeps her, Eublaberus prosticus in dirt, I've moved my colony to dirt, maybe now they'll do better. I've had them for 2 years now and they have barely stayed at about 100 total colony size.


----------



## PeriplanetaAmer (Jan 31, 2007)

Kevin_Davies said:


> Nice roaches.
> 
> isnt it Lucihormetica subcincta, not Hormetica subcincta? they are listed as Lucihormetica subcincta on the bcg list.
> 
> http://www.bcg-online.com/media/BCG-List.pdf


   It´s true, in Europe is Lucihormetica subcinta. It´s the correct way I think. 

   These are the best roaches to me, they are very beautiful!

   Well, in the US you call Blatta lateralis and in Europe we call it as Shellfordela tartara. 

   Shellfordela tartara link: http://www.animalfreak.nl/redrunners1_groot.jpg
   Blatta lateralis link: http://www.livefoodshop.co.uk/forum/uploadgal/1152216601/gallery_3292_3_269192.jpg

   As you can see, the same sp. 




arachnocat said:


> Wow. I didn't know roaches attacked eachother. That's interesting.


   I know if you put different roaches in the same tank they eat the other sp.´s ootheca becouse of competition.


----------

